
Unicorns - Rifu
https://stratechery.com/2015/unicorns/
======
robbfitzsimmons
Everybody who reads HN should pay Ben Thompson $10/mo for his Daily Update
(this is the once-a-week public version). The man's writing has unequivocally
had a major impact on my ability to think about technology, and is the only
email I read before coffee in the morning.

------
ableal
> It turns out winner-take-all doesn’t apply just to [...]

I'd like to see someone knowledgeable look at Vilfredo Pareto's 80-20 ratio
and do a modern update.

Did anyone do it sort of recently?

------
madsravn
This was a tough read. I find it hard to read through stuff just throwing
quotes, graphs and all into a big mess. Seems like the consistency just takes
a dive.

